# Granddaughter Quilt so far



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

This is what I have so far. . . trying to figure out the boarder with what I have on hand. Thinking about using leftovers from quilt along with darker grey boarder doing squares double layered. Dark grey being ng every other one. This is only my second quilt and still in piecing mode. Thank you for suggestions. If


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

dang I guess sending from tablet thingy didn't work well


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I LOVE the colors! You did an excellent job for only your 2nd quilt!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lovely design and colour combinations. I like your idea of dark grey -- it will harmonize well with all the colours. You might consider an inner border of the light grey you are using for the sashing. That will frame the quilt nicely. Then the border you suggest with alternating double squares. I think that will be really classy.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Beautiful! She's going to love it.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Beautiful pattern and color choices. I agree dark gray would be a good border.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Finally finished it up yesterday after work. I do wish I had some more of the grey to do a final boarder, but I didn't and it wasn't in the budget for more fabric. I have it laying on a double bed. Hers is a twin so the double block boarder will hang over on hers. Just thought I'd share the finished quilt. Found out a couple weeks ago that we will be getting another grand baby in April. Still don't know sex so will wait before I start another blanket, but I think not too bad for being my second quilt.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Didn't mean to double post first pic. .


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

You should join our Fall Quilt Block Swap.
Or the quilt a long with Calico Katie.
I'm impressed.
Are you sure that's only your second quilt?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

It is BEAUTIFUL and you have me beat all to heck!!! LOL!!! I've made alot of quilts over the years but not NEAR as nice as yours!!!!


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you ladies for the compliment! It means a lot when hearing it come from true quilters. This may become a new hobby when I'm not busy with all the other work that needs to get done. I do have to admit while working on it, the housework got a little laxed.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I know the feeling Dani!!! For the last couple weeks I have been focused on a couple books I was reading and couln't put down PLUS my sewing so today I HAVE to vacum...the dog and cat hair PLUS all of the sewing "crumbs" have the floors looking ATROCIOUS!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

So decided t







o make a matching throw pillow to go with the quilt using up some of the scrap fabric.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow this is just beautiful. Great job!!!


----------



## Kyrel (Sep 14, 2017)

Just gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Your granddaughter is going to LOVE it!!! The matching pillow was a GREAT idea!!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice!!! Yes can't believe it's only your second quilt.. Keep going you are awesome!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

That is truly beautiful! This is for your granddaughter...if this gets habit-forming, you are welcome to adopt me!


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Its been done for the last month and a half but party was yesterday. With her being two she was more interested in the big birthday bag it came in and the Barbie doll i think, but her parents both loved it. Can't ask for anything better. . .


----------



## tmbshorthorn (Jun 21, 2014)

Beautiful !


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful quilt....


----------

